# What Personality Disorder Are You?



## wasabi (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.blogthings.com/personalitydisorderquiz/outcome.php


This is me.....  

Your mood swings make a roller coaster look tame!
When you're up, you're a little bit crazy...
And when you're down, your whole world is crashing
Scary thing is, these moods can change by the minute!







Spooky!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 10, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif] *You May Be a Bit Dependent ...*[/font]  




 You're more than a little preoccupied with being abandoned.
 You need a lot of support in your life, at all times.
 It's difficult for you to survive on your own...
 And you don't reallly think you ever could.


 Paul saw this and said " a little????" and started laughing.
I can't help it.  I like having someone around to take care of me!!!  It makes me feel good.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 10, 2005)

I wa shocked!

Marylon Monroe.......no way!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm...even though the definition is somewhat true, the term doesn't really fit. I think "rebellious" would be a better superlative.

*You May Be a Bit Antisocial* 

*Antisocial? That may be a bit of an understatement.*
*You think rules are meant to be broken - and with gusto!*
*Having no fear, you don't even think about consequences. **But people love you anyway... you've got a boatload of charm*

http://www.blogthings.com/personalitydisorderquiz/


----------



## licia (Aug 10, 2005)

pd'swife, I had the same as you - couldn't believe it either!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

I LOVE KRAMER!!

A bit odd and socially isolated.
You couldn't care less of what others think.
And some of your beliefs are a little weird.
Like that time you thought you were Jesus


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2005)

same as wasabi


----------



## crewsk (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm Kramer like texasgirl.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 11, 2005)

This isn't the first personality test that says I'm like Monica from Friends.  






Meticulous and detailed oriented, you have some irrational obsessions.
Maybe it's your super neat closet or washing your hands a gazillion times.
You probably know it's weird, but you just can't stop thinking about it.
In fact, the more you think about your quirks, the more you have to do them.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 11, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][/font] 




Your mood swings make a roller coaster look tame!
When you're up, you're a little bit crazy...
And when you're down, your whole world is crashing
Scary thing is, these moods can change by the minute!


----------



## Dove (Aug 17, 2005)

You're more than a little preoccupied with being abandoned.
You need a lot of support in your life, at all times.
It's difficult for you to survive on your own...
And you don't reallly think you ever could.

*This is why I love this group....*
*I need your support and in the future I'll need it even more..*
*Dementia or worse is getting hard to accept .I see changes in hin every day.*


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2005)

Marge, You have a  solid group of friends here, and we are just a click away. Give Paul a hug from us, will you?


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

marge you'll get all the support you need from us.
anytime day or night


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 23, 2005)

Wasabi I don't think they have named mine yet !   HAVE A MAIDRITE DAY !


----------



## wasabi (Aug 23, 2005)

You must be a Kramer because you are so funny. I like a man with a sense of humor.

Have a Wasabi night.......


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm Marilyn too, my husband agreed totally!!
That was cool i love things like that.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm Kramer too! =P  


Z


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 24, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*You May Be a Bit Schizotypal ...*[/font]




A bit odd and socially isolated.
You couldn't care less of what others think.
And some of your beliefs are a little weird.
Like that time you thought you were Jesus.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*You May Be a Bit Histrionic ...*[/font]




Dramatic and over the top, you crave attention.
And you'll do anything it takes to get noticed.
You love to be seductive, even when it's inappropriate.
If you're ignored, you're easily hurt ... and act out even more!




Not sure if this is really me or not.....


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

I FOUND IT I HAVE MAD COW TIPPING PROBLEMS !!!!!


----------

